# Why did you buy a SE-R or Spec V



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

I was wonder what made you choose the Sentras over any other Sport Compacts like a SVT, Mazdaspeed, or SRT-4.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

6 yr warranty, plus i got my 02 for 16,500 at 4% interest.

good overall performance, 6 speed, torquey 2.5L engine, nice looking interior. felt better on the test drive when compared to the SVT and the mazdaspeed


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

bc nissan is the shit..haha fuck the rest


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i werked at nissan 02 spec 14400 @1.9%... cant beat 213 bucks a month or a badass new car to drive!


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*spec v*

I got my 03 Spec v in october 03 for 14,500, much better deal than the basically unegotiable 20K for the mazda speed which IMO isnt as nice as the spec v. The srt is faster than the spec v but its kinda ugly, and its a neon  .


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

13.9 brand new for my SE-R...sporty, quick, and red...what more can I say?


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

i want one test drove one yesterday with the Nismo Pack on it it was nice i mean super nice like i was ready to beat the shit out of the guy that went with and makee a run to mexico and get a taco


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Out of all of those, I would maybe consider taking the SVT over a Spec, it's not as fast but it is one fun little car and looks mad cool. The Spec is significantly lower in terms of price. The Neon has too many quality issues, wayyyyy too many. I'de also be afriad of crashing that car if it lacks the ability to handle and stop all of its tremendous power. Although a lot of people say the Specs suck but I haven't had a single problem on my SE-R and my friends who have Specs who have also broken their's in flawlessly haven't had any problems either. It seems many of the problems in Specs are caused by the operator. The MazdaSpeed is nice but their is no haggling the price to what I understand. It's slower. IMO it doesnt look as good. The Specs have great handling for stock and for stock brakes, they have much less fade than their counterparts. The number one complaint I hear of Specs are torque steer....well duh, it's front wheel drive. Learning to drive with torque steer is easy, if that is your biggest complain, you have a winner. Especially at the given price.

edit: and oh yeah, PS: No ABS


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I got my 02 spec before the SVT was available. I actually wanted the protege 5, but the dumb Mazda dealership didn't want to deal w/me. 

So, on my way to check out an Xterra, I saw the specV. Still would like the Pro5, but oh well. the spec was about all I could afford at the time, as my budget was limited by my wife. funny thing is, the next year, when it was time for her to get a car, we magically had enough to get her a friggin Volvo V70. 

Now I am pissed every time I think about it. I drive a sentra, she drives a luxury car, twice as expensive as my car. I make more $$ than her, I drive 4 times as many miles as her, yet I drive the cheap car. 

I am not badmouthing the spec, but had I known she was going to pull a fast one on me like that, I'd have held out for something in the $20k's.

I was bamboozled.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

muphasta said:


> the spec was about all I could afford at the time, as my budget was limited by my wife. funny thing is, the next year, when it was time for her to get a car, we magically had enough to get her a friggin Volvo V70.
> 
> Now I am pissed every time I think about it. I drive a sentra, she drives a luxury car, twice as expensive as my car. I make more $$ than her, I drive 4 times as many miles as her, yet I drive the cheap car.
> .



Chose the spec because of the price 15225 @ 2.9% 225/mth. But I know how you feel w/ the wife. Also chose it due to the power versus the svt, mazdaspeed. SRT4? No way, had a neon before the spec, I'll never go chrystler again. :thumbdwn:


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

I choose the sentra for the following reasons:

> Manual Tran
> Performance options added by factory as standard
> Ok Review (Car & Driver)
> Good headroom, I was cramped in a neon and a sporty focus doesn't stand out
> Good price
> Stroker Engine
> Didn't want american car this time
> 4 doors (have kids)
> Sapphire blue stands out --> or at least it used to 

My car is still very new. I notice a few creaks from the windows and the like at times, but i suppose that goes with the territory. I just hope my car doesn't have any major problems like some have had. I got the extended warrenty just in case. 

I just wish the seat was just a tad wider in the butt section  

I'm very happy with my choice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> bc nissan is the shit..haha fuck the rest


you don't have a Spec V, don't post.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why is this in the Z general forum?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Why is this in the Z general forum?


 And I can't move it , sorry.........


----------



## craio (Sep 4, 2004)

im have pretty much decide to buy a se r. but i was wondering are the spec v's realy that much quicker then the se r. what are the differences besides the 6spd.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

craio said:


> im have pretty much decide to buy a se r. but i was wondering are the spec v's realy that much quicker then the se r. what are the differences besides the 6spd.


SE-R 5 speeds are faster than the Specs...they dont make SE-R 5 speeds anymore though. If you buy used, get an 03 SE-R 5 speed...if new 6 SPeed 04 Spec.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Why is this in the Z general forum?



because it doesn't really have anything to do with the specific B15...it's just asking why. I'm moving it back because it's not about the car, it's asking why.


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

Sorry It took so long for me to post on my on thread but I have been really busy. The reason I bought a specV is because after I weighed what I want in performance, looks, quality, and fit and finsh I ended up with the Spec. I have to give Nissan and Honda more respect than any other sport compact just because of the simple fact that they did not go cheap by boosting the car or by going to there outside performance company ex. Rallisport, SVT, Mazdaspeed. But I love the Spec's American Muscle mentality by dropping a massive 4-banger with its "Stump pulling" torque and High Hp. Three cheers for Nissan. Hip Hip Horay :cheers:


----------

